# Here's my tank...help me fill it



## happysaz133

Hagen Elite 35L tropical aquarium. I have more plants coming (plastic) and some hidey hole ornaments. I would love female betta's, or a male and companions. What do you all recommend? Nothing boring if possible, I like colour and would like more than one fish (as there's 2 of us).

There is a heater and filter, just haven't put them in yet. Once I know I will be ale to have fish, I will set it up and start cycling.

002 copy by Niseag, on Flickr


005 copy by Niseag, on Flickr

And I know its pityfully small, sadly its here and I just have to work with what I've got, without causing any harm to any fish.


----------



## cringer

are you going tropical or cold water? Personally I'm a fan of shoalling fish like small barb's or dalmation mollies that follow each other about. Or a couple of goldfish. Remember to let the tank cycle for a fortnight, introduce fish gradually and regular water changes.


----------



## Guest

cringer said:


> are you going tropical or cold water? Personally I'm a fan of shoalling fish like small barb's or dalmation mollies that follow each other about. Or a couple of goldfish. Remember to let the tank cycle for a fortnight, introduce fish gradually and regular water changes.


35 litres is a bit small for barbs and too small for Mollies (which can reach a good 10cm/4"), and it's certainly too small for goldfish. I'd look into small tetras, rasboras, Pygmy Corydoras, small Anabantoids (i.e. Sparkling gouramis) and smaller livebearers such as Endlers.

Mixing female Bettas in the same tank can be risky, so be careful with that one. It's also worth taking note that the cycling process often takes a bit longer than two weeks to complete, each tank is biologically and chemically different and some tanks can take upto two months to establish. Close monitoring with a test kit is the key.


----------



## cringer

chillinator it's interesting that you nor anyone else has replied to this thread in 2 months but as soon as someone does your there to inform then they are wrong. Is that your thing mate is that what you do?


----------



## cringer

and it's not too small for any of the fish i mentioned. I said small barb's as in tiger barb's. Why don't you try being helpfull rather than just seizing the opportunity to try and get 1 up on someone.


----------



## Guest

Neons!!!

They are my fave of all fish so they are always my first suggestion! :biggrin:


----------



## Guest

cringer said:


> chillinator it's interesting that you nor anyone else has replied to this thread in 2 months but as soon as someone does your there to inform then they are wrong. Is that your thing mate is that what you do?


Excuse me, there's no need to be so damn rude. I had just got back from Los Angeles when this thread was posted and I overlooked it by accident due to a busy schedule. I do have a life other than giving out information on a forum, especially so when I receive flak for proving people wrong.

If you can't live with the fact that your advice wasn't particularly correct, then deal with it.


----------



## Guest

cringer said:


> and it's not too small for any of the fish i mentioned. I said small barb's as in tiger barb's. Why don't you try being helpfull rather than just seizing the opportunity to try and get 1 up on someone.


Tiger barbs grow to around 5cm/" and are quite active swimmers, thus a group would need a 60 litre tank as a minumum rather than 35 litres. Mollies can grow to 10cm/4" in length (I've seen plenty at this size!) and need an even bigger tank. As for goldfish, it's a basic fact of fishkeeping that these fish will grow far too large for a 35 litre tank.

It isn't rocket science to work this out! Clearly you have a big problem with being proven wrong. That's fine by me!


----------



## Guest

Whoaa...

Tbh I think its up to the OP what she puts in the tank obviously there are different views on what fish are right for a tank of that size but I do not think Luke's trying to get one over on you I think he's just trying to be helpful.


----------



## cringer

i can deal with it but i find it irritating when forums have members that quite blatently think only there opinion counts. And i believe my first statement was very valid as I've posted in two threads in this forum and both occasions been pounced upon by you.


----------



## Guest

shetlandlover said:


> Whoaa...
> 
> Tbh I think its up to the OP what she puts in the tank obviously there are different views on what fish are right for a tank of that size but I do not think Luke's trying to get one over on you I think he's just trying to be helpful.


It is indeed upto the OP to choose and make the right decision. I've offered advice which clearly hasn't been interpreted in the right way. I've also attempted to disprove someone else's advice in a courteous manner and with the correct facts, it's a pity the same couldn't have been done in return.

I'm getting sick and tired of this.


----------



## Guest

cringer said:


> i can deal with it but i find it irritating when forums have members that quite blatently think only there opinion counts. And i believe my first statement was very valid as I've posted in two threads in this forum and both occasions been pounced upon by you.


The information you gave out has been factually wrong on both occasions, it's not about opinions. If you posted on any other reputable fishkeeping forum, you'd receive exactly the same replies. I'm one of the very small number of fishkeepers who actively post in this forum, I have a moral duty as a fishkeeper to ensure that any members seeking correct advice receive exactly that.

Welcome to the big bad world of basic fact, look the info up if you don't believe your own eyes!


----------



## Guest

Chillinator said:


> It is indeed upto the OP to choose and make the right decision. I've offered advice which clearly hasn't been interpreted in the right way. I've also attempted to disprove someone else's advice in a courteous manner and with the correct facts, it's a pity the same couldn't have been done in return.
> 
> I'm getting sick and tired of this.


Dont let it get to you,

You are very knowledgeable in this subject and are one of the only people I would trust advice from about it (that and camera's obviously).

I think the member is taking things a little personal It happens to us all at some point.
:thumbup1:


----------



## Guest

shetlandlover said:


> Dont let it get to you,
> 
> You are very knowledgeable in this subject and are one of the only people I would trust advice from about it (that and camera's obviously).
> 
> I think the member is taking things a little personal It happens to us all at some point.
> :thumbup1:


When the member throws down his/her ball and has a tantrum because of giving out some risky advice they're going to receive some constructive criticism for it, nothing more and nothing less.


----------



## cringer

so if kept to a minimum amount of fish and water quality kept fine then it wouldn't be a problem. That's what keeping fish is about. Anyway it's irrelevent bickering. I was just throwing ideas the op's way. But i think you probably get more fun out of telling people they are wrong than being helpfull.


----------



## Guest

Chillinator said:


> When the member throws down his/her ball and has a tantrum because of giving out some risky advice they're going to receive some constructive criticism for it, nothing more and nothing less.


I agree with you completely.

I have seen other posts made by the member and trust me you are not the only one in the firing line. 

Just keep giving your fantastic advice. I do not think the OP would fill her tank with fish that she was not 100% sure about living a decent life in there. If that makes sense.


----------



## Guest

cringer said:


> so if kept to a minimum amount of fish and water quality kept fine then it wouldn't be a problem. That's what keeping fish is about. Anyway it's irrelevent bickering. I was just throwing ideas the op's way. But i think you probably get more fun out of telling people they are wrong than being helpfull.


I'm not bickering, you are because you just won't accept the fact you were wrong. If you're not convinced, look the info up on the net from reputable sources.

I have tried to be helpful, you flew off the handle with no valid reason other than what I've stated above. I don't prowl the forum shooting down advice intentionally, I aim to correct advice that is going to result in tears.


----------



## cringer

yes ill admit i was irritated by posts in another forum and i don't normally let it get to me as it's just a bloody forum! So i apologise. I still stand by my recommendation of fish though, maybe the goldfish would get 2 big but the others would be ok. IMO. But hey I'm not chillinator so i must be wrong. P.s. That last bit was a joke but probably true all the same lol


----------



## Guest

cringer said:


> yes ill admit i was irritated by posts in another forum and i don't normally let it get to me as it's just a bloody forum! So i apologise. I still stand by my recommendation of fish though, maybe the goldfish would get 2 big but the others would be ok. IMO. But hey I'm not chillinator so i must be wrong. P.s. That last bit was a joke but probably true all the same lol


No apology needed, obviously I'll still have to disagree with the choice of fish as they will all grow too big. A six-inch goldfish wouldn't look too good in a tiny 35 litre tank!

And about the last bit, that's quite wrong.


----------



## catz4m8z

I quite fancy a 35l shrimp tank.. Get some bogwood and java moss, maybe a betta to liven up the middle.
sorted!!


----------

